

Ask HN: Should I create an API for iTunes apps? - MichaelApproved

I spider iTunes to get content for my app directory. I'd like to make that content available to others through an API. Is this something that's of interest to anyone?<p>The API will give developers access to iPhone app descriptions, price, links and other details available in the app store. It'll also include videos and tags that aren't.<p>I'm looking for any feedback on whether this is of interest to anyone.<p>I list the proposed features and benefits here:
http://www.yappler.com/api<p>note: I posted a similar question yesterday about coming up with the idea but what I'd like to know, is if the idea is worth continuing with?
======
nolanbrown23
My company has created a free App Store API that we'll be releasing to the
general public when we launch our mobile analytics in early June. If anyone is
interested, you can find my company's URL in my profile and add your email to
be notified when we launch.

------
jdg
You've posted this, what, 3 times now?

You may be asking the wrong crowd. Try e-mailing some of the app review sites
etc. to see what they use currently and how it can be improved.

~~~
tptacek
What other name did he post this under? I only see the one other time, which
he mentioned in the post text. Also, I doubt he's asking the wrong crowd.

~~~
jdg
The same name he submitted this one under. See his response below. He also
didn't mention that he'd already posted it previously until after I had
submitted my response. Or I missed it because of the blind rage I felt when he
posted it the third time. Just kidding.

I do doubt that he is asking the wrong crowd -- at least, at first. "Would
anyone be interested in me building this?" vs "Hey, I built this. Anyone have
a use for it?" are two very different questions. Since there are already
people with working solutions in place, and they're easy enough to find, your
first initiative should be to either a) build it for yourself or b) find out
what problems they already have and how to eloquently solve them.

In short, he needs to find people that already have a need for it. As to
whether or not they read HN, who knows. A direct email is a much better method
of contact, though.

------
tptacek
You've worded this wrong. You meant to say, "Review my app: an API for
iTunes". "Ask HN" only works when it's something HN people care about on its
own merits.

~~~
stcredzero
I think such an API would be of interest to iPhone entrepreneurs.

I don't think it's best that he puts that out as a "Review my app" if he
hasn't implemented it yet.

~~~
tptacek
Hrm. Maybe he should implement it, and then ask.

------
georgemandis
Why not just release it as an open-source project?

~~~
MichaelApproved
I would have to release the spider as the project. The trouble with that is
users will still have to host and server over 350,000 images. They'll also
need a server to run the spider from. Most hosts wont allow that.

